# My trip so far.



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Well made it onto the ferry without dragging my back end,and stopped the night at Wissant.Met up with Stu n' Sue at Forges le Eaux the next day before heading down to La Suze sur Sarthe for a night,before we head to Le Mans for the Motogp.Great weekend at the race with a few good results for the Brits,i'am now at Troyes tonight and heading toward the Frankia factory tomorrow.

T.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Long drive today,600 odd K's.Stopped at Campingplatz Frankenhohe which is in the ACSI camping card,meant to say that I did try and stay at Geraudot aire (near Troyes) but it is now shut.Have got all the maps out to try and decide what way to get to Garda from Marktschorgast,can somone confirm that I only need a Gobox if I use the motorway in Austria?


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes you only need the go box if you are going on the motorways and are over 3.5t
Des


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Well Orville was in the beauty parlour for 3 days and what a job the guys at Marktschorgast did,he looks brand new with new decals and all his blemishes removed.Had to visit a local Merc. dealer on Friday as one of the rear brakes was binding due to corrosion,so started heading south on Saturday.Visited Der Freistaat @ Sulzemoos on Saturday and drooled over a Concorde Charisma III 850,was offered a great discount price as well.Stayed on their stellplatze overnight and left for another on the old Brenner pass road but both of my sat-nav's decided on different directions,so picked one,and guess what it was the wrong one.It sent me up a tiny road past the ski jump at Innsbruck,luckily enough there was abig bus in front of me so no panic.Because of this I ignored them when they tried to send me off in another direction than where I thought my next stop was,so suddenly here I was in Italy.Pressed on to a campsite I had been to before at Lana only to find it was full of Germans,seem's they are on holiday again.So decided to press on to Garda and Camping Butterfly,guess what full as well,headed along the coast to another site and spotted a sosta sign short of Sirmione.So here i'am for one night only,20 euro for a carpark,no thanks. :x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we loved Italy 

Enjoy

Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I would too if would stop raining.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Went to camping San Francesco for 3 nights,not the best site but needs must.Had a great weekend at Mugello MotoGP plus god camping at Mugello verde,long story but my neighbours left a 20l keg of beer with a good few pints left in it,hic.Went to La Futa camping so that I could ride the pass as it has been said the this is where Ducati test their bikes,the campsite is a the top of the pass,so it's downhill either way.Good riding apart from the state of the road,won't complain about British roads ever again.After trying to find Parco Storico di Monte Sole I gave up and headed for a Sosta in Bord Atlas to find that the access roads were restricted to vehicles of 2.2m width,so here i'am at Baia Verde after a recommendation from Russel of the good ship lollypop. :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its a shame you left Forges Les Eaux as you could have popped in their office to confirm that we did pay for three nights last year and not two and to stop sending us letters demanding that we owe then £6 ish

I;m not hard up enough to diddle someone out of a few quid. We enjoyed our stay there and as our second night ever on an Aire is was all a bit daunting.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I had no sooner arrived at Baia Verde when I bumped into 2 couples that were beside me at San Francesco,so had a great night catching up with them.Good thunderstorm during the night but it's now sunny and warm.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

What should have been an easy drive from Garda to Pula turned into a bl***y disaster thanks to poor road signs and 2 sat-navs sending me up a mountain road instead of straight onto the motorway after the border crossing in Croatia.Sat at Camping Diana now,pleasant site in the ACSI guide.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We've all been there..

though, in my case I was on the autoroute to Spain, instead of the minor road out of the town.  
Luckily my passenger took it in her stride. We eventually got off, before we had crossed the border. :lol: :lol: 

Enjoy your day of rest - sounds like you have earnt it! 8)


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes thanks,it's a very relaxing site here and a pleasant breeze compared to the humidity at Lake Garda.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Quick post, back home and working on our latest rental property.Had a great trip but needs must,gotta get the money flowing for the next trip.Was working in the garden yesterday and a girl appeared asking if i was renting it,deal done,no need to advertise.


----------

